# Is it necessary to file a CDN tax return if a non-resident but with bank interest?



## mungbeans (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello

I moved from Canada to the US a couple of years ago and am now a tax non-resident.

I still have some Canadian bank accounts which have earned interest. Do I therefore need to file a Canadian tax return?

(This incomes will also be declared on the US tax return).


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

mungbeans said:


> Hello
> 
> I moved from Canada to the US a couple of years ago and am now a tax non-resident.
> 
> ...


No you don't. You should, however, tell the bank that you are a non-resident, otherwise the CRA may be expecting your tax return showing the interest.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

If the Canadian banks have your US address on file as your mailing address (which they should), they would/should have automatically withheld any non-resident tax owing (pursuant to the US-Canada tax treaty).


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> If the Canadian banks have your US address on file as your mailing address (which they should), they would/should have automatically withheld any non-resident tax owing (pursuant to the US-Canada tax treaty).


As of 2008, the treaty says that the withholding rate should be zero.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Guban said:


> As of 2008, the treaty says that the withholding rate should be zero.


Correct, but I was pointing out financial institutions will withhold the correct withholding tax if they have the right mailing address on file.


----------

